# Cold weather



## 23534 (Feb 27, 2006)

I've noticed for years that when the weather gets really cold, my gut REALLY slows down, more than normal. Anyone else have this happen? Feedback appreciated.


----------



## 1Rosa (Dec 7, 2007)

I've got about a million gut problems, but had never experienced constipation before now....which happens to coincide perfectly with the extreme and sudden drop in temperature. Never considered that connection before but maybe you're on to something?


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

My gut is sensitive to posture, exercise, sleep, drink, food (of course), depression, anxiety and other things I can't now recall but not the temperature - that I can tell!Just goes to show YMMV...Pete


----------

